# The WoodWorking Show in Tucson



## Lori (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone. The WoodWorking show will be in Tucson on November 7,8,9. I know the talk is that the shows are not worth the time and or money, but I have never been to one. So I am looking forward to going and dragging my husband.
I thought it would be a nice opportunity for a little meet and greet of local woodworkers. Anyone going to the show or not, I thought Saturday morning, Nov. 8 at 8:30. There is a Denny's right before you turn in to parking lot.
So come on down and say Howdy.
You do not have to RSVP, but if you want to email me or even just post something here that would be great. Looking forward to meeting you.
Lori


----------



## Lori (Aug 28, 2007)

Come on! Isn't anyone interested in "The WoodWorking Show" or meeting local woodworkers?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

It would great to go to the Tucson show but alas there is that several hundred mile trip! It is very hard sometimes to be able to talk with other woodworkers face to face and swap stories and how to's and what tools have been found to be good and bad. In this area on the western edge of the Mojave Desert there are no woodworking clubs, (not many trees either), so sharing woodworking is by the magic computer box. I have learned much from this site and there are great friendly floks here. Perhaps if the misses and pass through that way on an adventure we will holler. 
Take your time at the show and watch every demonstration you can if if you are not interested in every tool that is shown, every bit of knokledge learned is important.


----------



## Lori (Aug 28, 2007)

That's why I thought to post the meet and greet, but as you can see the response has been a little on the weak side. By the way this was also posted on 2 other forums. It won't be a great turnout, but hopefully a couple others will be showing up. One of the guys from Phoenix is making the trip just to have breakfast with us. He business is sawblade sharpening and he is really good at it.
I can understand not wanting to make a long trip, but you will be missing out on some gorgeous weather.
Take care


----------

